# ******** Error...



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Not sure if I should post this in here, but everytime I post a message, I get this error:

It seems like the email function of the forum is not working, which I guess sends the email to all those subscribed.

***************
Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 500 Error command

DEBUG MODE

Line : 125
File : smtp.php

***************

My post still appears on the forum, but thought I would let you know.

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong place.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

like wise keeps happening to me from this morning


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=44685


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

been getting this too but it does seem like the post goes through , I had 7 messages the same from someone nameless tonight! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I've just discovered this error in the flame room.....oops


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> I've just discovered this error in the flame room.....oops


Who are you calling an error ? :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I've just discovered this error in the flame room.....oops
> ...


Tonic


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


You trying to 'pick me up' ? :wink: 

In your TT of course :wink:


----------

